# Advantages of deep substrate with no plants



## Stan

I have a tank full of fish that I suspect would eat any plant. If there are no plants, are there any advantages to having a deep substrate? In my case it is gravel. I know the major disadvantage may be anaerobic bacteria. Is there an up-side?


----------



## jaysee

Gravel will not provide any advantage other than material to anchor fake plants.

With regards to the "major disadvantage" you mention - gravel is not applicable. The concern is with sand. Now, if you search through forums, you will see countless warnings about gas pockets. Lots and lots of warnings. One thing you never see is an actual problem that occurred.

Don't get me wrong, it's something people sometimes use to explain away their problems, but every time I've seen that there are always a number of other problems going on, often that the OP is refusing to acknowledge  We see threads about every stupid little thing, yet that's the one problem that everyone manages to avoid?? Everyone manages to avoid it because it's not a real problem. There are many theoretical problems in fish keeping that don't have the practical threat to warrant the warnings.

Deep sand beds are an advanced fresh water fish keeping method, with a somewhat narrow applicative use. I would advise against it on the grounds of aesthetics and displaced water. There's just not enough benefit for general fish keeping to justify it.


----------



## aussieJJDude

I believe that anaerobic bacteria actually consumes nitrite, but I may be wrong? Otherwise, I really don't see a point in having a deep substrate in a FW aquarium, where our filtration doesn't come from the live critters in our decor and substrate.


----------



## jaysee

The goal of deep substrate is complete denitrification, whether its fresh or salt water. The anaerobic bacteria consumes nitrate. In a salt water application there's a lot to gain from such a setup. In freshwater, there just isn't because nitrates aren't nearly as big of a concern, and manually removing them is relatively easy. Too, plants are A FAR better option for dealing with high nitrates.


----------



## Stan

Shallow it will be, then. Thanks.


----------



## jaysee

Well now not too shallow or you'll struggle to keep the fake plants anchored . The deep substrates that people do can be as much as 6-7 inches. I think 1/2 - 1 inch above the trim is good.


----------



## beaslbob

partition the tank so you can keep live plants and the fish separated.


----------



## jaysee

beaslbob said:


> partition the tank so you can keep live plants and the fish separated.




What so neither can have enough room?? I don't think short changing the fish on the already limited space they have in favor of plants is a good idea. The plants aren't that important.


----------

